# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Masarrah [Εξπρές Αφροδίτη, Stena Adventurer, Stena Hibernia, St.Columba]

## fcuk

Ας μιλησουμε για την ιστορια αυτου του πολυ ομορφου πλοιου.

Δεν γραφω ακομα κατι περισσοτερο για να ξεκινησει καποιος αλλος την κουβεντα

----------


## Apostolos

Αν κάποιος πρεπει να ξεκινήσει την ιστορία είναι ο φίλος Justin Merigan. Στο λινκ http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ship...st_columba.htm

Εγώ το γνώρισα στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Σύρου - Τήνου - Μύκονου την εποχή που είχε ώς αντίπαλο το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Ήταν το πλοίο που με πήγε να γραφτώ στην ΑΔΣΕΝ Σύρου και έγινε η αγάπη μου. Με εντυπωσίασαν οι τεράστιοι χώροι του, εσωτερικοι και εξωτερικοί. Μπορεί να μήν ήταν ότι ποιό τέλειο στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση αλλα είχε κάτι το αρσενικό (παρά το έντονο θυλικό του όνομα). Η ταχύτητα του ήταν περίπου 18 - 19 κόμβοι και έκανε το Πειραιάς - Σύρος σε 4 ώρες & 15 περίπου λεπτά. 
Όταν όλοι προτιμούσαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ λόγω της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας αλλα και ότι έφτανε νωρήτερα στον Πειραιά κατα 50 λεπτά, εγώ προτιμούσα να χάσω αυτήν την ώρα και την Παρασκευή να φύγω με το δεύτερο για να περάσω το Σαβ/κο στο πατρικό μου. Είχε κατι το διαφορετικό, η πολυτέλεια του έντονα κλασσική, με καλύτερο σημείο το Irish Bar στην πρύμη αλλα και το σαλονάκι με τις σκηνές κυνηγιού. Με ύπαρχο τον φοβερό Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου και Πλοίαρχο τον "ΘΕΟ" Βασίλη Πασχάλη. Η συνέχεια μετά απο εσάς!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ηταν η εποχη που στο λιμανι επνεε διαφορετικος αερας.
Τοτε που οι θεσεις των πλοιων μαρτυρουσαν το δρομολογιο,
που στη τζελεπη δεν υπηρχαν τα διμουτσουνα αλλα δεσποζαν οι τζιμινιερες των δυο αδελφων Αγαπητου.
Η εποχη που αγαπησα το επαγγελμα,που επεσα θυμα της γοητειας του.
Στην πρωτη του αφιξη στο Πειραια ημουν εκει, το βρηκα βραδυ , εξω απο τον ηλεκτρικο κ μου εκανε εντυπωση ο ογκος του.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα στο πρωτο του ταξιδι βγηκε εξω στο μεσα της Τηνου,χωρις πιο δυσαρεστες συνεπειες.
Στη συνεχεια το Ανελαβε ο Καπτ.Γιωργος Περουλακης που το πηγαινε ιδιαιτερα ανταγωνιστικα τοτε που ο Καπτ. Ανδρεας κ το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ μεσουρανουσαν.

----------


## fcuk

Εχουμε καποια κοινα λοιπον Αποστολε

Και εμενα ηταν λοιπον το πλοιο που με πηγε για πρωτη φορα Συρο για να γραφτω στην σχολη αλλα και το πλοιο που προτιμουσα την Παρασκευη για την επιστροφη Πειραια αλλα και την Κυριακη πρωι καποιες φορες για επιστροφη στην Συρο μεσω ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ-ΤΗΝΟΥ  :Very Happy: 

Ευτυχως η τυχη ομως ηταν ακομα πιο απλοχερη μαζι μου αφου ειχα την τυχη να ειναι το πρωτο μου μπαρκο και ετσι εκανα το πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικο της σχολης,και ακομα πιο πολυ γιατι ειχα την τυχη να κανω με την καλυτερη συνθεση γεφυρας που κατα την γνωμη ειχε ποτε το ΕΞ.ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ δλδ.
Πλοιαρχο τον Cpt.Βασιλη Πασχαλη 
Υπαρχο τον Cpt.Διαμαντη Παπαγεωργιου
Υποπλοιαρχους τους Cpt Μιχαλη Γαλανο και  Γιωργο Χωριανοπουλο.

Βεβαια πρεπει να κανουμε και ιδιαιτερο λογο και για ενα απο τα καλυτερα χειριστηρια που περασαν απο το Αφροδιτη τον Cpt Γιωργο Περουλακη.

Επισης απο την γεφυρα αυτου του πλοιου εχουν περασει πολλα γνωστα ονοματα σαν πλοιαρχοι η' αξιωματικοι θα αναφερω μερικους και συγνωμη αν ξεχναω καποιους οπως o respect Cpt Γιωργος Δαρζεντας που ηταν και ο πρωτος πλοιαρχος του,Cpt Mακης Σκιαδας

και οι Κωστας Βελλαλοπουλος,Σταματης Μαρινακης,Αντωνης Καμακαρης,Γιωργος Λυκουσας,Κωστας Σικοτακοπουλος(νομιζω).

δεν μου ερχονται αλλοι προς το παρον.

Τα ονοματα που εχει αλλαξει πολλα:

STENNA COLUMBA,STENA HIBERNIA,STENA ADVENTURE,EXPRESS APHRODITE και το τελευταιο MASARRAH.

Πρεπει να αναφερω οτι το πλοιο ειχε δυο γεφυρες εκτως απο Πλωρα ειχε και Πρυμα.

Η πρυμα γεφυρα οταν ηρθε στην Ελλαδα εφυγε και προστεθηκε το deckακι πρυμα.

Το πλοιο ειχε απιστευτους χωρους και σε οποιο σαλονι και αν πηγαινες ηταν λες και βρισκοσουν στην 1τη θεση.

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Αποστολο για το σαλονι το πρυμιο αλλα επισης ομορφα ηταν και τα σαλονια δεξια και αριστερα οπου ειχες απιστευτη θεα απο τα παραθυρα.

Το πλοιο αυτο θεωρω οτι ηταν πολυ μπροστα στην εποχη του και ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα που εχουν περασει απο τα Ελληνικα νερα.

Νομιζω οτι εγραψα αρκετα ομως και πρεπει να γραψει και κανενας αλλος :Very Happy:

----------


## gexps

Φιλε FCUK θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου αλλα και με τον AEGEANISLANDS πραγματικα το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηταν ενα πραγματικο στολιδι για την γραμμη του.
Μπορει να ηταν διπλα στο αρχοντοβαπορο ΝΑΙΑΣ II αλλα εγραψε και αυτο την δικη του ιστορια στην γραμμη της ΣΥΡΟΥ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ οπου δρομολογηθηκε με την αφιξη του στην Ελλαδα.Ηταν ενα πλοιο γιγαντας λογο του μεγεθους του και τον χαβαλε τησ πρυμνης του.Ειχε ομωσ την δικη του ομορφια και το δικο του κοινο.Απο την γεφυρα του περασαν μεγαλα ονοματα της ακτοπλοιας.Για εμενα το καλυτερο διδυμο που περασε απο το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηταν ο cpt ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ και ο υπαρχος τοτε cpt ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ!!!!Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω αρκετα ταξιδια και να απολαυσω μανουβρες για σεμιναρια στα τρια αυτα λιμανια.Ηταν η εποχη που καθε απογευμα μαζι με αλλους φιλους που εχουν το ιδιο μικροβιο της μανουβρας συναντιομασταν στον Πειραια καθε απογευμα και περιμεναμε να παρουμε μαθηματα απο τους δασκαλους ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ -ΝΑΖΟ. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ηταν ενα βαπορι με αχανεσ σαλονια που σου εδινε την εντυπωση οτι αν και γεματο ηταν αδειο!!Ειχε τα πιο πολυτελη σαλονια για πλοιο που υπηρετησε την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη και ενα τεραστιο γκαραζ.Παρολο το υψος του και τον πολυ χαβαλε της πρυμνης του ακουγε καλα στις μανουβρες.Ειχε ακομα και ενα μικρο γυμναστηριο στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα καταλοιπα απο την παλια του εταιρειαπου ομως στην Ελλαδα χρησιμευε για αποθηκη!!

----------


## Apostolos

Έξω απο την σχολή της Σύρου που καθημερινά 1650 θαύμαζα να περνάει....

----------


## raflucgr

More: http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/toppage39.htm

Lucas

----------


## polykas

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΝΟΥ.ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.ΤΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ  ΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΑ.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1118

----------


## polykas

TINOS TRAFFIC.AΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ--ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ---ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1120

----------


## vassilisman

ti apegine telika ?  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

¶κουσες κάποιο Μπάμ ή κάτι άλλο φίλε vassilisman? δεν έγινε ούτε τότε ούτε μετά. Το παράξενο σ' αυτή αλλά και τις χίλιες άλλες φάσεις που γίνονται σχεδόν κάθε μέρα στη Τήνο (και όχι μόνο) δεν "ανοίγει μύτη".

Μόνο του κάθε κάραβι όμως, έχει να θυμάται και από μια στούκα τουλάχιστον :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως ο φίλος εννοεί τί απέγηνε το πλοίο? Πουλήθηκε στην Αίγυπτο και εκτελεί πλόες με το όνομα Massarah  :Sad:

----------


## polykas

ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΞ. ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΕΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΗΤΑΝ 12 ΜΠΟΦΩΡ???????? 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1164






Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1165

----------


## Apostolos

Εντυπωσιακές... Αναρωτιέμε ο Αγαπητός πόσα κιλά υδρώτα έχασε εκείνη την ημέρα!!!!

----------


## jumpman

Pragmatika pws th glitwse?Nomizw fainetai na einai demeno apo kapou.Fainetai axna enas kavos apo thn plwrh an den kanw lathos.

----------


## Apostolos

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι ο τότε Κάπταιν τα παιξε (λογικό έτσι) και ανέλαβε ο Υπαρχος του. Ευτυχώς δέν έγινε ζημιά και το πλοίο διέπρεψε στην υπόλοιπη Ελληνική ζωή του!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν κάνεις λάθος φίλε *jumpman*.

Και αν προσέξεις πιο καλά στην πρώτη φώτο, θα δεις ότι είναι δύο οι κάβοι, ένας πλώρα και ένας πρύμα !!!

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίστευτες καταστάσεις, δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση του καπετάνιου του. Πρώτο ταξίδι και 12 μποφώρ....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εμένα κάτι άλλο που μου προξενεί εντύπωση στις μοναδικές φώτο του *polykas*, (ευχαριστούμε !!!), είναι το ότι και στις δύο φώτο φαίνεται
να υπάρχει περισσότερο κύμα μέσα στο λιμάνι παρά στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα.

Παρατηρήστε την πρώτη φώτο. Δεν φαίνεται ούτε ένα κύμα να χτυπάει την εξωτερική πλευρά του λιμενοβραχίονα !!! Δεν είναι περίεργο ???

----------


## jumpman

Profanws giati o anemos mallon exei kateuthinsh pros th thalassa.Epomenws apo thn eksw pleura tou limenovraxiona den xtupoun kumata giati exoun antitheth kateuthunsh.

----------


## Leo

> Εμένα ............. είναι το ότι και στις δύο φώτο φαίνεται να υπάρχει περισσότερο κύμα μέσα στο λιμάνι παρά στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα..................!!! Δεν είναι περίεργο ???


Φίλε Esspresso Vednezia, όχι δεν είναι περίεργο ότι μέσα και γύρω από το λιμάνι γίνεται ένας χαμός. Ο κυματισμός δεν είναι υψηλός όμως το αερικό
είναι 10άρι και..... :Surprised:  Αυτό γίνεται σε περιοχή κανα δυό μίλια από την ακτογραμμή της Τήνου. Ο υπάρχων αέρας (ενδεικτικά λέω 7-8 μποφόρ), λόγω του ανάγλυφου του νησιού και σε συνάρτηση με τις μάλλον απότομες πλαγιές των βουνών, κουντρουβαλάει και ενισχύει την δύναμη του... άρα λοιπόν  παρατηρούνται αυτά τα ξεσκονίσματα και η μενόμενη θάλασσα. Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν με τον αέρα στην μπάντα (πλευρά) πάρα πολύ εύκολα, άμα δεν ξέρεις τις παρενέργειες και την συμπεριφορά του πλοίου σου (νέο πλοίο στην γραμμή), πας στο λιμενοβραχίωνα. Θα σας θυμίσω ότι μετα το πάθημα, μάθημα δεν ξαναέγινε τίποτα με το Αφροδίτη το οποίο συνέχισε να κάνει τη γραμμή για χρόνια..... Αυτά τα φαινόμενα των αερικών εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν στην Τήνο και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες είναι συχνά. Για ένα καραβολάτρη είναι MUST να τα δεί. άρα λοιπόν οπλίστε και κάντε μια βόλτα να τα ζήσετε live :wink:

----------


## noulos

Εχει κανείς φωτο πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν πατήσεις *ΕΔΩ* μπορείς να δεις πολλές. :wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Εχει κανείς φωτο πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα;


ΕΝΑ είναι το site με φώτο απο το Αφροδίτη μας!
http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ship...a/flagship.htm

----------


## JASON12345

Εφόσων είχε τόσα μποφόρ γιατί δεν περίμενε απέξω?

----------


## Apostolos

Έξω απο το λιμάνι πιθανών να είχε 7 8. Μέσα όμως??? Όταν εργάζεσε σε καταστάσεις ΤηνοΜυκονιάς δέν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για να μείνεις έξω! Ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν μεγάλος και ιδικά στο παρθενικό ταξίδι να μείνεις έξω όταν το Ναϊάς μπήκε μέσα θα ήταν το τέλειο ρεζίλι! Αν προσθέσεις και την απόλυση που θα σε περίμενε στον Πειραιά....

----------


## J.B

[quote=Apostolos;58446]Απ' ότι θυμάμαι ο τότε Κάπταιν τα παιξε (λογικό έτσι) και ανέλαβε ο Υπαρχος του. Ευτυχώς δέν έγινε ζημιά και το πλοίο διέπρεψε στην υπόλοιπη Ελληνική ζωή του![/quote

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΙΞΕ  ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ Ο ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΕΣΤΑΘΗ (ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ) ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ Ο ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ.

----------


## helatros68

Ενα βιντεο κλιπ του Εξπρες Αφροδιτη τον Μαιο του 2003
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7XYPEBTVvg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Επειδή ζούμε τις τελευταίες ημέρες σε συνθήκες απαγορευτικού, ας θυμηθούμε μια εικόνα από το Γενάρη του 2002. Τότε που χιόνισε πολύ και μέσα στην Αθήνα και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά είχε αρχίσει να ασπρίζει.
Το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" στολισμένο για τις γιορτές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Χιονίζει κανονικά.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2255

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια του φωτογραφια λιγες μερες πριν αλλαξει ονομα και μας φυγει 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46812041.html

----------


## iletal1

> Μια του φωτογραφια λιγες μερες πριν αλλαξει ονομα και μας φυγει 
> 
> http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46812041.html


ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ/2004

----------


## Leo

Το 2004, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη ήταν λευκό... Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω..., εκτός κι αν κάποιος θυμάται και μας διορθώσει.

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ σωστη η επισημανση σου Leo. Μεχρι το τελος του 2004 το πλοιο ηταν ασπρο, τον Ιανουαριο 2005 βαφτηκε στα χρωματα της HSW. Αρα μαλλον η φωτο ειναι τον Αυγουστο του 2005  :Wink: .

----------


## Haddock

Ρεμέτζο στο Γαύριο τον Ιούνιο του 2005. Για να μην ξεχνάμε ένα ακόμα όμορφο ποστάλι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5392

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Λεό  Καλημέρα,  ρεμέντζο  στην  Σύρα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5394

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα έσπερε!!! Ευχαριστώ.... καλομελέτα κι έρχεται  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί ο καθρέφτης του να ήταν κακομούτσουνος αλλα το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι ήταν χάρμα...
Η φώτο δίπλα απο την Σύρα παρέα με το πλωτο του ΛΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6531

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7345

----------


## grangelo

Η Αφροδιτη στις 22/08/2005 στις Καμαρες στη Σιφνο.

----------


## SIFALIO

ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΤΟ 2003.ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ,ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ (Stork-Werkspoor 16T410),ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ(ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ) ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ....ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ....ΚΡΙΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΖΩΗ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ..............

----------


## SIFALIO

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ship...olumba/stc.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Διακοπες τελος!
22/08/2005

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο τώρα που βρίσκεται;

----------


## kastro

> Το πλοίο τώρα που βρίσκεται;


Το σημερινό του όνομα είναι MASARRAH και κάνει δρομολόγια Suez-Jeddah.

----------


## nautikos

> Το Σεπτέμβρη του 1994 (πρώτες μέρες) διορίστηκα στις Κυκλάδες κι ως εκ τούτου έπρεπε να παρουσιαστώ στη Σύρα. Μπήκα στο "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο. Βρήκαμε καιρό στο Κάβο Ντόρο, το βαπόρι ταξίδευε περήφανα και ένιωθα να ζω την πιο όμορφη αρχή της ζωής του εκπαιδευτικού στις Κυκλάδες! Το σύνδεσα λοιπόν αυτό το βαπόρι με το ξεκίνημά μου και όπως περήφανα και γλυκά μας έφτασε στη Σύρα έτσι κύλησαν και τα χρόνια που έμεινα στις Κυκλάδες...... Πρώτο ταξίδι...καλή αρχή.


Εισαι σιγουρος για το ποτε διοριστηκες??:lol: Γιατι εγω απο την αλλη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη* πρωτοταξιδεψε στην Ελλαδα το 1997...

----------


## avenger

Αξιότιμε nautike έχεις εσύ δικιο...το έτος 1994 είναι το σωστό, για το πλοίο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι είναι το _Express Olympia_, αλλά ήταν πολύ εύκολο να κάνω λάθος το παραδέχομαι!
Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση του λάθους! Όσα αναφέρω ισχύουν πάντως και μάλλον θα πρέπει να μεταφέρω το σχόλιο στο θέμα του _Express Olympia_ για να είμαστε και σωστοί στην εκλεκτή συντροφιά σας.

----------


## nikolas200

Σε ρεμέτζο στον Αθηνιό

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14636

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και ένα πλάνο απο την ''βαπορίσια'' γέφυρα του Εξπρές Αφροδίτη...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους μοναδικούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί στα ξένα που βρίσκεται!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17007


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## vinman

..και μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του Γ.Φωτιάδη δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή,απο το λιμάνι της Κύθνου...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18872

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για τη παρέα!

----------


## polykas

*KΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.*

----------


## vinman

> Για τη παρέα!


 
*Η ''παρέα'' μένει συνεχώς άφωνη με τις βόμβες που ανεβάζεις!!!*
*Σε ευχαριστούμε,και περιμένουμε με αγωνία και τους υπόλοιπους θησαυρούς που έχεις τραβήξει κατά καιρούς!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του ΑΡΗ βαζω μια σκαναρισμενη φωτογραφια απο τα τελη Ιουλιου 2006.Ειμαι στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου επιστρεφοντας απο Παρο και περασα σχεδον 3,5 ωρες απο τις συνολικα 5 σε αυτο το μπαλκονακι...Δυστυχως τοτε ουτε τον οριζοντα δεν ηξερα να κραταω ισιο... Roi, vinman, Leo, Polyka, Rocinante,Espresso Venezia,Marsant,Niko,Sylver,Trakman μαζι με τους υπολοιπους φιλους ταξιδεψτε νοητα στη φρεσκαδουρα του Αιγαιου...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18958

----------


## scoufgian

> Μετα την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του ΑΡΗ βαζω μια σκαναρισμενη φωτογραφια απο τα τελη Ιουλιου 2006.Ειμαι στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου επιστρεφοντας απο Παρο και περασα σχεδον 3,5 ωρες απο τις συνολικα 5 σε αυτο το μπαλκονακι...Δυστυχως τοτε ουτε τον οριζοντα δεν ηξερα να κραταω ισιο...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18958


καλα ρε nionio τη παλευεις μεσημεριατικα? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Η φωτογραφια ειναι απιστευτη.αμα την ισιωσω θα δουμε απιστευτη φωτο ........Μπραβο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αμα μπορεις ισιωσε τη θα με ευχαριστησεις πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

τσιμπα το Νιονιο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18962

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιος σε ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση τι θα γινει με εσενα?Θα μας αφησεις επιτελους να ησυχασουμε?Η μια κροτιδα πισω απο την αλλη ερχεται....:grin:

----------


## vinman

> Φιλε Διονυση τι θα γινει με εσενα?Θα μας αφησεις επιτελους να ησυχασουμε?Η μια κροτιδα πισω απο την αλλη ερχεται....:grin:


Ο ένας πετάει βόμβες,ο άλλος αφήνει κροτίδες,ο πιο δίπλα απασφαλίζει χειροβομβίδες.... :Very Happy: 
Σε τρομοκρατική οργάνωση είμαστε ή σε φόρουμ??
Σε λίγο θα μας παρακολουθεί η αντιτρομοκρατική παιδιά... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Ειμαστε ηδη υπο παρακολουθηση:grin::grin:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ο ένας πετάει βόμβες,ο άλλος αφήνει κροτίδες,ο πιο δίπλα απασφαλίζει χειροβομβίδες....
> Σε τρομοκρατική οργάνωση είμαστε ή σε φόρουμ??
> Σε λίγο θα μας παρακολουθεί η αντιτρομοκρατική παιδιά...


Λοιπόν από αύριο ιδρύουμε το δικό μας στρατόπεδο.Η πύλη θα είναι στον κόκκινο.Και επειδή έχουμε και φυλάκια κάποιοι θα αποσπαστούν σε αυτά που θα είναι σε όλα τα νησιά μας.Στους εν πλώ θα χορηγηθεί φύλλο μεταβάσεως με την υποχρέωση συνεχών λήψεων.Κάθε πρωί επιθεώρηση σε φωτογραφικές μηχανές και φακούς(υπάρχει μια ευαισθησία με την καθαριότητα γενικώς).Στα παρατηρητήρια θα χορηγηθούν και τηλεφακοί για μέγιστη ισχύς πυρός.¶δειές............................βλέπουμεεε  εεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

> Λοιπόν από αύριο ιδρύουμε το δικό μας στρατόπεδο.Η πύλη θα είναι στον κόκκινο.Και επειδή έχουμε και φυλάκια κάποιοι θα αποσπαστούν σε αυτά που θα είναι σε όλα τα νησιά μας.Στους εν πλώ θα χορηγηθεί φύλλο μεταβάσεως με την υποχρέωση συνεχών λήψεων.Κάθε πρωί επιθεώρηση σε φωτογραφικές μηχανές και φακούς(υπάρχει μια ευαισθησία με την καθαριότητα γενικώς).Στα παρατηρητήρια θα χορηγηθούν και τηλεφακοί για μέγιστη ισχύς πυρός.¶δειές............................βλέπουμεεε  εεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Σωωωωωστόοοοοος!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκηνή από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Δύο άνθρωποι κυττούν με θαυμασμό ένα πλοίο.
Το πλοίο είναι το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" και η φωτογραφία έχει ανεβεί στην gallery στην Ενότητα: Ιστορικά. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=753 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman και ΑΡΗ.

----------


## vinman

> Μια σκηνή από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> Δύο άνθρωποι κυττούν με θαυμασμό ένα πλοίο.
> Το πλοίο είναι το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" και η φωτογραφία έχει ανεβεί στην gallery στην Ενότητα: Ιστορικά. 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=753 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman και ΑΡΗ.


Μοναδικές εικόνες...απο έναν σπάνιο άνθρωπο...!!
Στιγμές που ξαναζούμε μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες σου....
...και είναι τόσο αληθινές....τόσο ξεχωριστές...
Σε ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη...!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ανταποδίδω φίλε Αντώνη και σου χαρίζω την ΄΄Αφροδίτη΄΄........από ψηλά.
Επίσης για τον Πόλυκα και Vinman.
φώτο:΄΄δική μου΄΄

----------


## polykas

*Όμορφη Σύρος....Σε ευχαριστούμε Κανάρη.*

----------


## vinman

> Ανταποδίδω φίλε Αντώνη και σου χαρίζω την ΄΄Αφροδίτη΄΄........από ψηλά.
> Επίσης για τον Πόλυκα και Vinman.
> φώτο:΄΄δική μου΄΄


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία ¶ρη!!
Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## a.molos

Μιας και μέχρι τώρα δεν ασχολήθηκα με το όμορφο αυό πλοίο, ασ καταθέσω την μαρτυρία μου απο την κάθοδο του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα. Πέραμα την επομένη της αφίξεως του. Στην 2η φωτό πρωινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιάμε το ΗiFi σινιάλο μόνο στο φουγάρο. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους όσους το ξεχωριζουν απο τα άλλα πλοία.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22146

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22147

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μαζί με τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου Α. Μώλου, ας δούμε στην gallery (ενότητα: Ιστορικά) μια φωτογραφία από τον Γενάρη του 2002.
Στον Πειραιά χιονίζει για τα καλά από το πρωΐ.
Όμορφες, ασυνήθιστες εικόνες.
Και το αστέρι του πλοίου αναμένο για τις γιορτές.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον Leo που σήμερα γιορτάζει.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εκτός από τις ευχές μου στο Leo ζητώ ένα συγνώμη διότι διαπιστωσα ότι ανέβασα μία φώτο που είχα ξαναανεβάσει.¶λλη είχα υπόψην μου και άλλη  τελικά ανέβασα.Και πάλι συγνώμη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

H φωτογραφία φίλε ΑΡΗ είναι υπέροχη.
Οπότε είναι χαρά μας να την ξαναδούμε.

----------


## dimitris

Και μετα τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες στα λευκα με την Αφροδιτη στο θεμα "Δελτιο λιμενα Πειραια" ειχα ανεβασει μια φωτογραφια λιγο καιρο πριν μας αφησει, δεμενο στο dock3 μαζι με την "Μιλενα"...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πριν κάποια χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου.Περιγραφή περιττή πιστεύω.Roi σε ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.Για όλους τους φίλους!
Foto:Κανάρης Κ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ουάουυυυ:!::!::!:
Συλλεκτική η φωτό, δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας φίλοι Roi Baudoin και  'Αρη να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## polykas

*Μπράβο Κανάρη έδωσες ρέστα πάλι....*

----------


## polykas

*Kοίτα παρεούλα φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο.....*

*Copyright Leandros*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22211

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Kοίτα παρεούλα φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο.....*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22211


Tα ρέστα μου να δώσω ή να πάω πάσο?Ομορφιές Γίώργη.....ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## laz94

> *Kοίτα παρεούλα φίλε Κανάρη στην Τήνο.....*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22211


 

*ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ ! ! !*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σκαλιζοντας λιγο τις λιγες παλιες αναλογικες και μετριοτατες φωτογραφιες μου βρηκα μερικες απο την ομορφη και αρχοντικη Αφροδιτη μας και ειπα να τις σκαναρω.Ειναι στα τελη Ιουλιου 2006 και μπαινει στη Παροικια για να φυγουμε για Πειραια, κατοπιν στη δευτερη φωτογραφια αν και το καδρο της γερνει το Αφροδιτη γερνει ακομα πρισσοτερο. Τελος στην τριτη ειμαι πισω απο την βαρδιολα. Αφιερωμενη στους Roi Baudoin, Vinman, Rocinante, Leo, Niko, Appia_1978, Sylver, Parokayak, Ναξος, Vortigern, Polyka, Karystos, helatros 68, Trakman, Voyager, Kalypso και σε ολοι την παρεα του forum.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22499

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22500

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22501

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ διονυση.πολυ ωραιες. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφίες συλλεκτικές!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι μετριοτατες οι αναλογικες φωτο αλλα με τις ψηφιακες εγιναν ολοι φωτογραφοι!Και να μηνξεχναμε οτι υπαρχουν πολυ σπανιες φωτο πλοιων που ειναι τραβηγμενες με μετριες μηχανες με λαθος διαφραγματα και ταχυτητες αλλα παντα μοναδικες και αυτο εχει αξια!Υπαρχουν και αριστες φωτο με φιλμ αλλα επρεπε να δωσεις μια περιουσια για μηχανη φακους φιλμ κτλ και να ειχες καποιες γνωσεις,σημερα μια μετρια ,μη SLR, μηχανη κανει μεχρι και θαυματα με 150 EURO!

----------


## polykas

*Σωστότατος BEN BRUCE.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Captain nionio....*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Διονύση. Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Rocinante

Διονυση ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες ενος πλοιου που ανηκει στην ομαδα της αγαπημενης μου γενιας των πλοιων του βορα μιας και τα τωρινα δεν βλεπονται

----------


## Leo

Θα ανταποδώσω με 4 φωτογραφίες να διαλέξει ο Captain Nionios και ο rocinante όποια γουστάρουν και όλες μαζί για όλο το nautilia.gr

19 Νοεμβρίου 2005 ώρα 19.20 άφιξη στην Σύρο από Βαθύ, Καρλόβασι, Εύδηλο, Μύκονο.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22581

στις 16.23 μανούβρα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22582

στις 16.30 νετάραμε, μόλα όλα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22583

στις 16.30 όλο το δρόμο για Πειραιά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22584

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Leo ειναι ΟΛΕΣ εξαιρετικες, γιατι συνδιαζουν την Αφροδιτη στα αρχικα της χρωματα, την πανεμορφη Ερμουπολη και τον εξαιρετικα γλυκο φωτισμο. Βαπορι που ειχαμε αναγκη και μας λειπει. Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη διαλεγω την τελευταια ως κορυφαια. Περιμενουμε και αλλες :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ανησυχώ Νιόνιο, θες να φύγεις απο την Ερμούπολη, μην το σχολιάσεις πλάκα κάνω  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ..

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες Captain... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

πολυ ωραιο πλοιο,αυτο που μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντιποση ηταν η μεγαλη και ανετη χωροι του.

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=Captain_Nionios;136671]Σκαλιζοντας λιγο τις λιγες παλιες αναλογικες και μετριοτατες φωτογραφιες μου βρηκα μερικες απο την ομορφη και αρχοντικη Αφροδιτη μας και ειπα να τις σκαναρω.Ειναι στα τελη Ιουλιου 2006 και μπαινει στη Παροικια για να φυγουμε για Πειραια, κατοπιν στη δευτερη φωτογραφια αν και το καδρο της γερνει το Αφροδιτη γερνει ακομα πρισσοτερο. Τελος στην τριτη ειμαι πισω απο την βαρδιολα. Αφιερωμενη στους Roi Baudoin, Vinman, Rocinante, Leo, Niko, Appia_1978, Sylver, Parokayak, Ναξος, Vortigern, Polyka, Karystos, helatros 68, Trakman, Voyager, Kalypso και σε ολοι την παρεα του forum.


Φιλε Διονυση τωρα της ειδα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο αλλα κ υπεροχο καραβι

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  τα  200ρια

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22973

----------


## vinman

> Πρωινή αναχώρηση από τα 200ρια
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22973


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!
Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## polykas

*Εν πλω έξω από την Τήνο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24026

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο σε κεφια σε βρισκω...Να σαι καλα.

----------


## vinman

> Γιωργο σε κεφια σε βρισκω...


...και μάλιστα σε μεγάλα... :Wink: 
Να 'σαι καλά Γιώργο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Να και μια *εισοδος* στο λιμανι της ΣΥΡΟΥ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Είπαμε ε?Μόνο 5 αστεράκια... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Να και μια εισοδο στο λιμανι της ΣΥΡΟΥ.


Εκπληκτική!!
Θα την δεί και ο Leo και θα αναπνεύσει αέρα Συριανό... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Polykas και NikosV, καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σας!

----------


## Ergis

> *Εν πλω έξω από την Τήνο...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24026


καταπληκτηκη!!

----------


## φανούλα

Πανέμορφες φώτο ενός βάπορα (γένους αρσενικού παρά το όνομά του) που αν και άξιζε πολλά δυστυχώς το χάσαμε νωρίς :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aς βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του <αντιπαλου> αφροδιτη ενος παρα πολυ καλου πλοιου που πολλοι αρχικα το <εθαψαν>για την εμφανιση του το ταξιδεμα του τη μανουβρα του αλλα τελικα τους επεισε ολους για ολα του!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24109

----------


## Leo

> Aς βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του <αντιπαλου> αφροδιτη ενος παρα πολυ καλου πλοιου που πολλοι αρχικα το <εθαψαν>για την εμφανιση του το ταξιδεμα του τη μανουβρα του αλλα τελικα τους επεισε ολους για ολα του!!


Α ναι αυτό ξαναπές το... αυτή η μανούβρα στο μέσα της Μυκόνου δύναμη.... και η δεξιά άγκυρα φουνταρισμένη απ' έξω απο το λιμάνι  :Very Happy: , γαι δείτε που καλεί έ???

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Aς βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του <αντιπαλου> αφροδιτη ενος παρα πολυ καλου πλοιου που πολλοι αρχικα το <εθαψαν>για την εμφανιση του το ταξιδεμα του τη μανουβρα του αλλα τελικα τους επεισε ολους για ολα του!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24109


Και στο βάθος η πλώρη του Polyka και του BEN BRUCE.Φανταστική!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια πολυ επιθετικη φωτο το 2000 στη μυκονο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24119

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετική φωτό ενός εξαιρετικού καραβιού σε ένα εξαιρετικό νησι  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

BEN BRUCE εγραψες φιλέ. Φοβερες φωτο

----------


## Ergis

> Μια πολυ επιθετικη φωτο το 2000 στη μυκονο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24119


παλιες καλες εποχες....πανεμορφη η αφροδιτη...εχουμε καμια προσφατη;;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να το θυμηθούμε και εν πλώ Live ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Hellatros68 για το βίνεο που ανέβασε στην gallery μας.

http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ContentID=1810

----------


## cambria49

My word!!  Look at those plants!! :shock:




> Ας δούμε και ένα πλάνο απο την ''βαπορίσια'' γέφυρα του Εξπρές Αφροδίτη...
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους μοναδικούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!
> Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί στα ξένα που βρίσκεται!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17007
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Ellinis

Welcome aboard Cambria49!
This is not that unusual in Greek ferries. Have a look at *this* picture.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Wellcome cabria49.
It's very pleasure to travel together with "St Columba"/"Express Aphrodite"....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Συγγενη των ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ , γνωστα και ως τα πλοια με το Κρανος του Πυροσβεστη καταφερε να καθιερωθει στην ανταγωνιστικη γραμμη της ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑΣ ,κατι που απο μονο του θεωρειται σημαντικο αφου επρεπε να ανταγωνιστει ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ κ καπτεν Ανδρεα.
Αξιζει να υποθει πως το πλοιο ειναι δυσκολοτερο απο τα ξαδελφα του λογω μηχανων  (πιο αργει αποκριση του pitch) 
πιο χαβαλετζιδικο βαπορι και  τα λιμανια του δρομολογιου του τα δυσκολοτερα και αν προσθεσεις ποιοι σε κυνηγανε απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ τοτε το πλοιο δυσκολα βρισκει Πλοιαρχο να το παει οπως πρεπει και οπως προφανως του αξιζε.Κι ομως στα Προσωπα των Γιωργου ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ κ Βασιλη ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗ το πλοιο βρηκε αξιους πλοιαρχους που τα εβαλαν με...τα θηρια!

----------


## Vortigern

> Συγγενη των ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ , γνωστα και ως τα πλοια με το Κρανος του Πυροσβεστη καταφερε να καθιερωθει στην ανταγωνιστικη γραμμη της ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑΣ ,κατι που απο μονο του θεωρειται σημαντικο αφου επρεπε να ανταγωνιστει ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ κ καπτεν Ανδρεα.
> Αξιζει να υποθει πως το πλοιο ειναι δυσκολοτερο απο τα ξαδελφα του λογω μηχανων (πιο αργει αποκριση του pitch) 
> πιο χαβαλετζιδικο βαπορι και τα λιμανια του δρομολογιου του τα δυσκολοτερα και αν προσθεσεις ποιοι σε κυνηγανε απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ τοτε το πλοιο δυσκολα βρισκει Πλοιαρχο να το παει οπως πρεπει και οπως προφανως του αξιζε.Κι ομως στα Προσωπα των Γιωργου ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ κ Βασιλη ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗ το πλοιο βρηκε αξιους πλοιαρχους που τα εβαλαν με...τα θηρια!


 
Σημαντικες πληροφοριες για εμας,για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροι του φορουμ...ο καπτα-Πασχαλης τωρα βρισκεται στο Ιεραπετρα αν δν κανω λαθος

----------


## karystos

Εκείνος που του πήρε μάλλον πιο πολύ απ' όλους τον αέρα ήταν ο Μάκης Σκιαδάς. Και δεν το βρήκε και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο karystos, ο καπτάν Μάκης είχε τον αέρα του Αφροδίτη και ταξίδευε το 2004 απο Ραφήνα, όταν γινόταν πανικός στην Τήνο απο τις 10.00 μέχρι 15.00. Δυό δεμένοι, δυό στην ράδα.. και ένας τρίτος τα ΠΣΚ στο μέσα. Δνε ήατν και το ευκολότερο καράβι για τα αερικά της γραμμής..

----------


## cambria49

Thank you very much! When I sailed to Mykonos on the Express Aphrodite she had no such plant life on the bridge!! But yes, I recall El Venizelos had a forest!!  Some of her now deceased Holyhead Captains would not approve!!! I was just surprised to see the plants and I think they made the wheelhouse look smaller!   :Smile: 




> Welcome aboard Cambria49!
> This is not that unusual in Greek ferries. Have a look at *this* picture.

----------


## cambria49

Thanks Baudoin!! Sadly I do not speak Greek... but I think I can find my way around thanks to Aris!  :Very Happy: 



> Wellcome cabria49.
> It's very pleasure to travel together with "St Columba"/"Express Aphrodite"....

----------


## harlek

Να πούμε ότι καλοκαίρι του 2005 το πλοίο έκανε δυτικές κυκλάδες με πλοίαρχο τον Μπάμπη Παντελή. Επίσης, ότι είναι το μοναδικό "κράνος" που δεν του προσέθεσαν βολβό στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## cambria49

An early shot of the ship from my collection!

----------


## Leo

> An early shot of the ship from my collection!


It is our pleasure to be a member of our forum and we thank you very much for sharing with us St Columba, our lovely (Express) Aphrodite  :Very Happy: .

----------


## cambria49

A view of the bridge in 1997, just before the ship left belfast for Greece. The brass name plate under the nearest window is in my study! (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

The aft wheelhouse - a must for leaving Holyhead stern first. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Aft wheelhouse and Duty Free Stores crane. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Handing over at Belfast!

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks a lot for sharing Justin, especially the last captures a historic moment

----------


## sea_serenade

cambria49, your file has historical photos for all Greek shipfriends. The moment when the Greek captain hoist our flag is very emotion for us. Thank you!!!!!!

----------


## cambria49

I am happy to have been able to share this with you. For me, it was an emotional moment when the Red Ensign came down. For me the ship was almost a second home! The British Captain pictured remains a good friend and we are hoping he will fly to Australia this year to holiday with us.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

We thank you very much our friend.
The photos of *"St Columba"* are relly great.

And the moment of changing the flag is unbelievable.
I think, that the greek Captain for Agapitos Express Ferries is Mr Giorgos Darzentas from Santorini.
This captain had an accident with "Express Aphrodite" in Tinos (under strong weather conditions).

The lost of *"Express Aphrodite"* from Hellenic Sea Was was one of the biggest errors of the company (among many errors).
If somebody else in Greece had bought the ship, now the ex "St Columba" would have travelled in Aegean Sea .....

Thank you again for the excellnt photos and the emotionall comments.

----------


## cambria49

Seen in 1988 at the Irish port of Dun Laoghaire, loading for her 0845 sailing to Holyhead! (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Thank you!!  I am just pleased that the photos are welcomed!

I agree regarding the sale. For me, it seems strange that she would be sold while former Hengist and Horsa are still in Greece.  :Confused: 




> We thank you very much our friend.
> The photos of *"St Columba"* are relly great.
> 
> The lost of *"Express Aphrodite"* from Hellenic Sea Was was one of the biggest errors of the company (among many errors).
> If somebody else in Greece had bought the ship, now the ex "St Columba" would have travelled in Aegean Sea .....

----------


## cambria49

A bridge seen from 1989 - sailing into Dublin Bay with Capt Bakewell. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

The St Columba at the Refit Berth in Holyhead. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Greek Flag, British Port of Registry, Stena name!  The Stena Adventurer at Belfast! (C) Justin Merrigan.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE στο γνωριμο δρομο της για μυκονο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27007

----------


## cambria49

Great shot Ben!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη ετοιμο για ρεμετζο στην τηνο την τελευταια περιοδο της παραδοσιακης ακτοπλοιας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27068

----------


## cambria49

I really can't understand how the former Horsa and Hengist remain in Greek waters yet the Aphrodite does not  :Sad:

----------


## polykas

> Εξπρες Αφροδιτη ετοιμο για ρεμετζο στην τηνο την τελευταια περιοδο της παραδοσιακης ακτοπλοιας


_Θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ με το αρχείο σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ....
_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

I think that the responsibility for that cambria49 belongs to the maritime company "Hellas Ferries"/"Hellenic Sea Ways".
The ship could travel now, but only with a different logo.
The main interest of "Hellas Ferries"/"Hellenic Sea Ways" has been focused to High Speed Ferries.
She didn't sell "Express Aphrodite" to an other greek company for many many reasons.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη περαματος.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27073

----------


## raflucgr

> I think that the responsibility for that cambria49 belongs to the maritime company "Hellas Ferries"/"Hellenic Sea Ways".
> The ship could travel now, but only with a different logo.
> The main interest of "Hellas Ferries"/"Hellenic Sea Ways" has been focused to High Speed Ferries.
> She didn't sell "Express Aphrodite" to an other greek company for many many reasons


Probably, and in any case agoudimos Lines and Ventouris sea lines's routes are far more dependent on these ships than hsw's ones were on the Afroditi or the former senlac. 

And finally regarding the highspeed orientation that hsw has choosen, I can hardly say it's the good one since the fares are really expensive for a short gaining of time in comparaison of tradionnal ferries.

Lucas

----------


## laz94

Ben Bruce, οι φωτογραφίες (Στην Τηνο κ η άλλη προς Μύκονο) είναι απίστευτες! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί η άλλη στη δεξαμενή; εντελώς κάθετη στην πλώρη! με μοιρογνωμόνιο την έβγαλες;

----------


## cambria49

Thanks all, what a pity she didn't go to one of the other Greek companies! Great photo Ben, really like it!

----------


## cambria49

Summer 1984! (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκπληκτικες Ben Bruce, ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ. Να εισαι καλα μας εφτιαξες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> I really can't understand how the former Horsa and Hengist remain in Greek waters yet the Aphrodite does not


This is a very good question... We needed all these beautiful ships but now we have almost nothing. But i have one question for you. Ok Aphrodite was a very good ship, but what is the problem with Horsa, Hengist? They are very very good and old-beauty ships. The last two years Senlac worked only 1.5 month in west Greece and all we want it back to Aegean Sea. So not only we enjoy Horsa and Hengist but we want Senlac back to challenge again. :Wink:

----------


## cambria49

No problem at all with Horsa and Hengist - two excellent ships. But I ask the question as they are both five years older than St Columba!

----------


## hhvferry

Is it not likely that the St Columba not still being in Greece is very much related to the fact that the Hengist and Horsa are? HSW must have known they made a grave error in allowing the Hengist to go back to Ventouris and the Horsa back to Agoudimos, only to then be deployed in competition to their own ships! So, sadly, the 'Columba' was sold further afield and Senlac to an Adriatic operator.

All, plus the Vortigern, had the bad luck to end up in the hands of HSW when they felt they no longer needed ships of this kind. The Vortigern met her own sad fate, but had HSW never existed I'm sure the story of the Columba's destiny would have been a happier one; when we first started doing trips to Greece, we would almost overlook the Aphrodite as other, older ships we wanted to sail on had uncertain futures but "she will be around for ever" on that Piraeus-Mykonos route - she seemed so perfectly suited to it and always seemed so busy! How quickly events overtook her  :Sad:  But it just didn't need to be that way. 

My favourite ferry sailings ever in Greece were ones when the Aphrodite was later deployed against her former fleetmates - in 2004 from Rafina, when all three of the 'Hengist' class were based there together for one magical Summer. And 2005 when the Agios Georgios and Express Aphrodite ran against each other to Milos. 

Sadly those days have gone forever, and all we have are the memories.





Matt

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τhe first photo is perfect.Well done and thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

The first photo is perfect. I believe that you did this voyage because you wanted to travel both with Hengist and St. Columbia....

----------


## Ellinis

> Is it not likely that the St Columba not still being in Greece is very much related to the fact that the Hengist and Horsa are? HSW must have known they made a grave error in allowing the Hengist to go back to Ventouris and the Horsa back to Agoudimos, only to then be deployed in competition to their own ships! So, sadly, the 'Columba' was sold further afield and Senlac to an Adriatic operator.


I agree Matt, that HSW did not wanted to see those ships to compete with its own. Thats why they sold SENLAC with a clause that she will not return to Aegean.

Now HSW is under a new management that seems to keep the old ships running. If SENLAC and St COLUMBA were still around, they would -most probably- continue to run for years to come.

by the way, welcome to the forum! :-D

----------


## raflucgr

Just by curiosity, and also as the new solas regulations are coming into force
 in a bit more than 1 year, I was wondering if the former Hengist and Horsa were solas 2010 compliant or if agoudimos and VSL would do the nessarary to be. 
Cheers
Lucas

----------


## cambria49

Thanks for insight Matt, living on a rock off the south east corner of Australia one can sometimes miss reasons for various events!

----------


## Ergis

μεσα απο το highspeed 2

----------


## Roi Baudoin

We return back to the summer of 2005.
We want to go to Kimolos, a small island close to Sifnos.
The ship is "Express Aphrodite".

We were waiting for the ship inthe waiting-Kiosk.
The ships arrives and whistles.
A young ship-lover wants to see the ship.
He tries to climb ....

"Express Aphrodite" at Sifnos Port in August of 2005.

Special dedicated to cambria49, hhvferry, Ellinis, Captain Nionios, raflucgr, ΑΡΗΣ, Έργης, paroskayak, rocinante, polykas, BEN BRUCE, plori, Vortigern, frost, Leo, scoufgian and moutsokwstas.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27384

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27385

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27386

----------


## Ergis

amazing photos....:shock::shock:

----------


## Rocinante

> We return back to the summer of 2005.
> We want to go to Kimolos, a small island close to Sifnos.
> The ship is "Express Aphrodite".
> 
> We were waiting for the ship inthe waiting-Kiosk.
> The ships arrives and whistles.
> A young ship-lover wants to see the ship.
> He tries to climb ....
> 
> ...


beautiful photos but i belive the first is the best. Many thanks Roi

----------


## scoufgian

thanks a lot my friend Roi.Beautiful pictures,nothing else.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη φωτο η ληψη εγινε απο τα γραφεια της ηπειρωτικης

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Roi ολοζώντανη και ελπιδοφόρα η πρώτη φώτο.Και αν ήταν και Α/Μ..........Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε ΑΡΗ με την τεχνολογία είναι εύκολη μια ...... κάποια μετατροπή της φωτογραφίας σε ασπρόμαυρη.

Όταν ήμασταν μικροί κάναμε και εμείς ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει το παιδάκι.
Πριν να χτιστεί αυτό το στέγαστρο, ανεβαίναμε πάνω στον τοίχο, περιμέναμε να φανεί το βαπόρι στον κάβο και φωνάζαμε τόε όλοι μαζί "Το βαπόρι....."

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27397

----------


## raflucgr

Impressive pics mon roi. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ergis

> Εξπρες Αφροδιτη φωτο η ληψη εγινε απο τα γραφεια της ηπειρωτικης


κουκλα η αφροδιτη τοτε.....της πηγαιναν πιο πολυ τα ασπρα νομιζω....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> We return back to the summer of 2005.
> We want to go to Kimolos, a small island close to Sifnos.
> The ship is "Express Aphrodite".
> 
> We were waiting for the ship inthe waiting-Kiosk.
> The ships arrives and whistles.
> A young ship-lover wants to see the ship.
> He tries to climb ....
> 
> ...



Αντωνη εισαι καταπληκτικος. Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι γεματη συναισθημα, γεματη χαρα, γεματη απο τα δικα μας αντιστοιχα παιδικα χρονια. Να εισαι καλα, με συγκινεις.

----------


## cambria49

Great shots Roi, really like the shot with the child viewing the scene - very special!  

Ben - really like your shot also!

----------


## cambria49

Under Construdtion at Aalborg (C) Justin Merrigan Collection.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ROI η φωτογραφια με το στεγαστρο και το παιδακι ειναι απο τη ΣΙΦΝΟ ετσι δεν ειναι

----------


## Ellinis

Νever saw her before under construction. Thanks so much Justin for this rare photo!

----------


## cambria49

Thanks Ellinis - there is another of her under construction on my site... St Columba section under "New Ship".

----------


## Roi Baudoin

H φωτογραφια με το στέγαστρο και το παιδάκι είναι από τη ΣΙΦΝΟ.

Πάμε τώρα στην Κίμωλο το καλοκαίρι του 2005.
Το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" φθάνει στην Κίμωλο.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Cambria 49, thank you very much for all you share with us.
Let's go now to Kimolos Island in the summer of 2005.
Maybe, one of the smallest port that has εωερ approached the great St Columba/Express Aphrodite.

Special dedicated to all friends.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29012

----------


## raflucgr

> H φωτογραφια με το στέγαστρο και το παιδάκι είναι από τη ΣΙΦΝΟ.
> 
> Πάμε τώρα στην Κίμωλο το καλοκαίρι του 2005.
> Το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" φθάνει στην Κίμωλο.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Cambria 49, thank you very much for all you share with us.
> Let's go now to Kimolos Island in the summer of 2005.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this pic. I think it's the first one of her in Kimolos port I've ever seen.

----------


## raflucgr

Here is one of the big C in Kamares taken just after having disembarked back in august 2005. Addionally, I must say it was great to sail onboard.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you very much for your comment, our friend raflugr.
And thank you, also for your beautiful photo.

We are going to se and other photos of her from Kimolos, Sifnos and other islands.

----------


## nikolas200

αψογος φίλε ROI.

----------


## serifos

συναντηση στο λιμανι της Σεριφου 
(αφροδιτη-speedrunner1-χοζοβιωτισσα)

----------


## cambria49

Great shot Roi!!

----------


## polykas

_Ένα απόγευμα στον Πειραιά..._

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30442

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Ένα απόγευμα στον Πειραιά..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30442


*Τι ωραίο πλοίο που είναι...Κρίμα που η Hellenic δεν το κράτησε...Γιώργο πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!
*

----------


## laz94

polykas πολύ ωραία η φωτο σου!
Συμφωνω μαζι σου Γιαννη! 
Θαμάμαι μια αφιξη του το 2005 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και είχα χαζέψει:mrgreen:! 
Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ! Και μια φίλη μου απο την Τήνο μου είπε οτι ταξίδευε κάθε καλοκαίρι με το πλοίο και της άρεσε πάρα πολύ και εσωτερικα!
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Σόρυ αν το έχουμε ξαναπει. Τώρα που βρίσκεται ο βάπορας;;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Τώρα που βρίσκεται ο βάπορας;;


*Ο βάπορας βρίσκεται στην Αίγυπτο με το όνομα Masarrah..* 
*
*

----------


## cambria49

I miss the ship very much - so many days spent onboard as a child, sitting in the chair on the bridge. Sigh!

----------


## laz94

> *Ο βάπορας βρίσκεται στην Αίγυπτο με το όνομα Masarrah..*


Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση αν και άργησα λιγο...!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκει που ειχα παει στην κουλουρη για μπανιο και εκανα τις απλωτες μου ξαφνικα δεν υπολογισα σωστα και βγηκα στην πλωρη του EXPRESS AFRODITE τοτε λοιπον πηρα την αποφαση να βγαλω το σουπερ κινητο μου και να το βγαλω! Τι ετσι θα εμενε?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33704

----------


## cambria49

Great shot Ben, so often I saw her from the water in Dun Laoghaire!

----------


## cambria49

Changing berth in Dun Laoghaire, 1995. © Justin Merrigan

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη εξω απο τη μηλο τον αυγουστο του 2005

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35676

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ένα κοντινό στη τσιμινιέρα του Εξπρές Αφροδίτη...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38318

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξπρές Αφροδίτη σε μια πόζα εντελώς προφίλ, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον Ιούλιο του 1998.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38323

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εξπρές Αφροδίτη σε μια πόζα εντελώς προφίλ, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον Ιούλιο του 1998.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38323


Καταπληκτικη φωτο τωρα την ειδα!Στο εξω λιμανι της τηνου και που να ηξεραν οτι ο βαπορας εμπαινε και στο μεσα της τηνου με αλλο βαπορι απο διπλα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καταπληκτικη φωτο τωρα την ειδα!Στο εξω λιμανι της τηνου και που να ηξεραν οτι ο βαπορας εμπαινε και στο μεσα της τηνου με αλλο βαπορι απο διπλα!


Αξεχαστες εποχες Ben Bruce ομως εφυγαν ...χαθηκαν...στον χρονο...καλα που εχουμε τις φωτογραφιες και μας τις θυμιζουν!

----------


## capten4

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ, ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ...ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΧΕΡΙΑ, ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2000 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ.....ΕΔΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ , ΤΟ 2004....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39270

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39271

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ 2, ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ 2004....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39272

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39273

----------


## opelmanos

Τέλεις φωτό.Ζωγραφιά σκέτη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΑΛΛΕΣ 2, ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ 2004....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39272
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39273


Eξαιρετικες φωτο capten 4 και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που μοιραζεσαι αυτα τα αποσταγματα φωτογραφιας μαζι μας!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κρίμα που δεν ήρθε στη Ραφήνα για να κάνει δρομολόγια για Κρήτη...*

----------


## raflucgr

Bething in Piraeus on 2/08/06.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Bething in Piraeus on 2/08/06.


Πολυ καλη!!!!!!

----------


## japan

Πες του το στα Γαλλικά T.S.S APOLLON, bon photo Lucas  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πες του το στα Γαλλικά T.S.S APOLLON, bon photo Lucas


Φιλε japan οταν με στελνανε να μαθω Γαλλικα εγω βρισκομουν   στο λιμανι και φωτογραφιζα πλοια!!!

----------


## raflucgr

thanks for your comments mates . :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*St Columba* *μαζί με ένα άλλο*

*Πηγή: http://www.anglesey.info/*

----------


## nickosps

Ξεκινάω από εδώ την παράθεση κάποιων ντοκουμέντων που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο για όλους σας

Express Aphrodite στον Πειραιά (3) και (1) μάλλον στη Μύκονο. Το λέω γιατί δεν έχω πάει...

Πηγή: shipping.sh.funpic.de

----------


## hayabusa

όντως είναι από την Μυκονο η τέταρτη. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το υλικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΣ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2003 ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41412

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41413

----------


## cambria49

Fantastic!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Eξπρές Αφροδίτη...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41921

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS AFRODITE και απο μενα απο τον δεκεμβριο του 1999, λιγο τσαλακωμενη μπροστα στο παραπετο απο το φιλιμα του express santorini που ειχε εκανε τα δικα του μες τον πειραια με ενα μπουρινι


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41925

----------


## Naias II

Ο τότε αντίπαλος του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ που στη ταχύτητα δεν μπορούσε να τον πιάσει  :Very Happy: 
Παρόλα αυτά όταν πρωτομπήκα στο Εξπρές Αφροδίτη αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι μου έκαναν εντύπωση οι τεράστιοι εσωτερικοί του χώροι, που στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή μέχρι τότε δεν είχα ξαναδεί.
Μείον όπως είπα ήταν η ταχύτητα αλλά και η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση. Όταν βάφτηκε στα χρώματα της HSW προσωπικά πιστεύω ήταν καλύτερο, έδειξε μια διαφορετική γραμμή. ¶λλωστε αυτά ήταν και τα "πατρικά" του χρώματα ως Columba (Sealink) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roussosf

φιλε NAIAS II το μονο που είχε το ΝΑΙΑΣ 2 ηταν ταχυτητα και σε συναρτηση με την ταχύτητα και κάπως σταθερες αφιξοαναχωρήσεις ολα τα αλλα καλύτερα να μην τα συζητήσουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το προβλημα του express afrodite ηταν η ιδια του η εταιρεια που ουσιαστικα γεμισε το κενο των εταιρειων βεντουρη που ηταν 15 χρονια στη γραμμη.Και αυτο γιατι η agapitos express ferries εκανε μια προσπαθεια με το express apollon το καλοκαιρι του 1996 στη συροτηνομυκονια με πολλες υποσχεσεις αλλα, την γραμμη την αφησε το χειμωνα για την παροναξια και ξαφνικα μεσα του καλοκαιριου του 1997 εμφανιζεται το αφροδιτη.Αυτα τα μπρος πισω τοτε, ηταν λιγο δυσκολα για το επιβατικο κοινο και μεχρι να κερδισει παλι την εμπιστοσυνη του κοινου ειχαμε την κοσμογονια του 1999-000.Εκτος αυτου το αφροδιτη εφαγε τη λασπουλα του τοτε, απο διαφορους που μετα την προσαραξη στο παρθενικο ταξιδι στην τηνο αρχισαν τα σχετικα οτι δεν χωραει στα λιμανια οτι κουναει οτι <δεν εχω εισιτηρια> κτλ Ετσι λοιπον το 2000 σερνοταν με 17 μιλακια, δεν επεσαν ποτε λεφτα στο βαπορι, μετα  αρχισε να κανει το γυρολογο σε διαφορες γραμμες και μετα πουληθηκε.Ενα πραγματικα ασυναγωνιστο πλοιο που με λιγη προσοχη και πιο πολλα χρηματα θα εγραφε και αυτο μια μεγαλη ιστορια που ομως δεν γραφτηκε ποτε

----------


## Giorgos_D

Στη Ραφηνα όμως πρεπει να τα πήγε καλα....Αλλα η HF μαλλον δεν ηθελε τη γραμμη...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μετρια πραγματα φιλε γιωργο ο κοσμος δεν το πολυηθελε τα ειχα δει απο κοντα

----------


## Naias II

> φιλε NAIAS II το μονο που είχε το ΝΑΙΑΣ 2 ηταν ταχυτητα και σε συναρτηση με την ταχύτητα και κάπως σταθερες αφιξοαναχωρήσεις ολα τα αλλα καλύτερα να μην τα συζητήσουμε


Μιλάμε όμως για 10 χρόνια διαφορά στα 2 πλοία αγαπητέ :wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2003.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42637

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη* στην Τηνο... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43407
Χαρισμενη στον φιλο despo

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αφροδιτη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43413
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους despo και aero_

----------


## despo

Φίλε Απόλλων με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες μας κάνεις να νομίζουμε οτι βλέπουμε το καράβι να έρχεται μπροστά μας. Υπέροχη και πολύ παραστατική φωτογραφία, νάσαι καλά !

----------


## polykas

_Εν-πλώ μεταξύ Μυκόνου-Τήνου...

Στους καλούς φίλους Βen,Apollon,Roi,Kanari,Leo,Marouli,despo,aero,roci  ,nikosnasia,gtogia..._

_Copyright Leandros._

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44131

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aπιθανες φωτογραφιες ευχαριστουμε τον  Λεανδρο αλλα και τον φιλο polyka!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45517

----------


## capten4

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΥΡΓΕΛΑ....ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ ΜΑΚΗ....

----------


## marsant

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΥΡΓΕΛΑ....ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ ΜΑΚΗ....


 
H αληθεια ειναι οτι φταιει ο Αγουδημος που πουληθηκε απο την HSW. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ετσι και αλλιως το εχουμε πει οτι φταει ο Αγουδημος για ολα τα κακα της ακτοπλοιας μας.Παντως τα σουργελα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ τα εχωσαν στο Αφροδιτη.Το ενα το 2003 εξω απο την Συρο και το αλλο τον Ιουλιο του 2004 εξω απο το Σουνιο......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Εν-πλώ μεταξύ Μυκόνου-Τήνου..._
> 
> _Στους καλούς φίλους Βen,Apollon,Roi,Kanari,Leo,Marouli,despo,aero,roci  ,nikosnasia,gtogia..._
> 
> _Copyright Leandros._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44131


Υπέροχη σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιώργο να είσαι καλά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το αφροδιτη ηταν σαφως βαπορας μεγαλος, αλλα επειδη και εγω τα ιδια μυαλα με τον marsant κουβαλαω θα πω οτι το δημητρουλα απο προδιαγραφες ειναι βαπορι 22 κομβων και οτι εχει σαφως μεγαλυτερη προσφορα στην ακτοπλοια.Μην ξεχνατε οτι το αφροδιτη οταν ειχε ερθει εκεινο το καλοκαιρι του 1997 ειχε αμφισβητηθει απο παρα πολυ μεγαλο μερος του επιβατηγου κοινου και του κυκλωματος του λιμανιου.Αρχικα με την εμφανιση του, που ξενιζε πολυ με τα τοτε δεδομενα και οτι δν θα μανουβραρει τα λιμανια, λογω υψους κτλ.Και το ταξιδεμα του βεβαια ηταν υπο δοκιμη.Ομως το βαπορι δεν ειχε κανενα απολυτος προβλημα και ο παρα πολυ καλος, αλλα αθορυβος και μακρια απο τα φωτα της δημοσιοτητας παντα,καπτα γιωργης περουλακης ο οποιος το πηγαινε τελεια και ανοιξε το δρομο για αυτο το μεγαλο βαπορι.Τελικα ο μεγαλυτερος εχθρος του εξπρες αφροδιτη δεν ηταν ουτε οι βοριαδες ουτε τα αφιλοξενα λιμανια του αιγαιου αλλα η εταιρειες που δουλεψε

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι το θέμα πήρε στραβό δρόμο με υποθέσεις  και παρακαλώ να σταματήσει εδώ η σύγκριση του Δημητρούλα με το Αφροδιτή. Προφανώς έχουμε εκτρέψει την κουβέντα εκτός θέματος χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS AFRODITE τοτε μια φωτο στην ασυγκριτη τηνο τοτε την καλη εποχη!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45553

----------


## capten4

ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΗ...ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ , ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ....

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι θα πώ ότι ήταν ένα πολύ καλό και συμπαγές πλοίο με την δίκη του ξεχωρηστή ομορφια. Δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μαζί του αλλά από ότι βλέπω και στις πραγματικά απίστευτές φωτό του T.S.S APOLLON, τον ευχαριστώ κι εγώ προσωπικά για όσες συγκινήσεις ευχάριστες μας έχει χαρίσει στο Forum, το βαπόρι πρέπει να ήταν πάρα πολύ καλοτάξιδο.........

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΗ...ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ , ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ....


Πάντως εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου και όχι μόνο για το Αφροδίτη αλλά και για άλλα βαπόρια . Βέβαια το Αφροδίτη ήταν ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## polykas

_Στην  όμορφη Τήνο.

Αφιερώνεται στους φίλους dokimakos21,gtogias,Φίλιππος Αίγιο,heraklion και Νικόλα...

_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45623

----------


## gtogias

> _Στην όμορφη Τήνο._
> 
> _Αφιερώνεται στους φίλους dokimakos21,gtogias,Φίλιππος Αίγιο,heraklion και Νικόλα..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45623


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ένα όμορφο πλοίο σε ένα πανέμορφο νησί. Δυστυχώς το ταξίδι στις Κυκλάδες δεν είναι πια αυτό που κάποτε ήταν. Ίσως βέβαια να φταίει ότι και εμείς δεν έιμαστε πια ίδιοι.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ένα όμορφο πλοίο σε ένα πανέμορφο νησί. Δυστυχώς το ταξίδι στις Κυκλάδες δεν είναι πια αυτό που κάποτε ήταν. Ίσως βέβαια να φταίει ότι και εμείς δεν έιμαστε πια ίδιοι.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ...!!ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47262



φωτογραφίες απο τα ξένα... το δικό μας αφροδίτη...

----------


## Rocinante

Ε οταν βλεπεις τον βαπορα σε αυτα τα χαλια πως να μην λες οτι καλα ειναι εκει που ειναι στα νοτια...

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ ΤΟ 1997, ΣΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48639

----------


## hhvferry

Richard Seville recently was in the Red Sea and managed to have a look around the Masarrah - he has let me show some of his pictures here:

http://hhvferry.com/blog/2009/07/15/

 :Smile:

----------


## Leo

It is a great pleasure to share with us the experience of Richard Seville onborad the Masarrah, our unforgetable Express Aphrodite. We appreciate and thank you very much  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικες αλλα κυριως αποκαλυπτικες οι παραπανω φωτογραφιες. Ισως να με δικαιωνουν που πιστευω οτι ηταν μεγαλη τυχη για το πλοιο που ξενιτευτικε. Το καμαρωνουμε τωρα να λαμπει.

----------


## polykas

_Γαύριο.Η Αφροδίτη βγαίνει η Πόπη μπαίνει...

Αρχείο Λέανδρος._


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52080

----------


## φανούλα

Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Με τα παλιά του σινιάλα, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52169

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56407
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos._

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56407
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos._


Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη είσαι εκπληκτικός

----------


## Leo

Πρέπει να πω στον φίλο μου ton polyka ότι η είσοδος στο Γαύριο είναι όλα τα λεφτά..... και ευχαριστούμε εσένα και τον Λέανδρο που την μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας.

Για τoυς φίλους μας opelmanos και Τ.S.S. APOLLON σήμερα έχουμε μια Αφροδίτη με απαγορευτικό στη Σύρο 23.11.05.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56441

----------


## opelmanos

Την καλημέρα μου Κάπταιν.Σε ευχαριστώ παααρα πολύ για την φωτό :Razz: Το καράβι όμως  φαίνεται πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο

----------


## nikosnasia

Τήνος 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003. Περιμένοντας το Express Aphrodite.Και ο ψαράς συνεχίζει αμέριμνος το ψάρεμα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59198

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αφροδιτη*..._στον Πειραια._
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο nikosnasia_

_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59200_

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ τον TSS Apollon για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με μία ακόμη από την επίσκεψη μου στην Τήνο το 2003.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59202

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ τον TSS Apollon για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με μία ακόμη από την επίσκεψη μου στην Τήνο το 2003.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59202


Πανεμορφη σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες όλες τους!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αφροδιτη*...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59781
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,nickosps,και despo._

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση TSS! Ιστορική φωτογραφία πλέον!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60514

----------


## opelmanos

Κάποιος έχει κέφια απόψε :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αφροδιτη*...
_ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60518
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## opelmanos

Πυροβολάς με μυδραλιοβόλο εε? :Razz: Σ'ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE στον πειραια το 2002 βαζει βαρελακια,απο την δεξια μερια.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62714

----------


## cambria49

Ben, what a superb photo of the old girl - many thanks! There are new photos of her, as new, on my site in the Contributor's section!

----------


## lavriotis

Η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΟΥΛΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2006

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο φίλος lavriotis! Και πάνω σε ποιο είσαι φίλε μου?

----------


## lavriotis

> Ωραίος ο φίλος lavriotis! Και πάνω σε ποιο είσαι φίλε μου?


ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΣΟ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΜΟ.

----------


## lavriotis

Η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΘΝΟ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 2005. ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ !!!

----------


## nickosps

Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες πλέον φίλε μου, αλλά μήπως δεν είναι 2004 και είναι πιο μετά γιατί είναι βαμμένο στα σινιάλα της HSW κάτι που έγινε το 2005?

----------


## lavriotis

> Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες πλέον φίλε μου, αλλά μήπως δεν είναι 2004 και είναι πιο μετά γιατί είναι βαμμένο στα σινιάλα της HSW κάτι που έγινε το 2005?


ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2005 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΥΘΝΟ.

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΣΩ, ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ 1998....ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΡΟ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....

----------


## Rocinante

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!
Ο capten4 χτυπα απροειδοποιητα...

----------


## hayabusa

κάθε ποστ και ένα μοναδικό ντοκουμεντο δια χειρός capten4. ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικές.
Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από πραγματικά μοναδικές εποχές.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## nickosps

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από τον μάγο capten4!

----------


## Naias II

> ΠΑΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΣΩ, ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ 1998....ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΡΟ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....


:shock::shock::shock:
Capten4 φοβερές φωτογραφίες!!! 
Μας γύρισες σε όμορφες εποχές......
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχα φωτο-ντοκουμεντα απο τον φιλο capten4!!!

----------


## Fanouris

να ειναι αραγε απο τις λιγοστες φορες που η αφρουμπα μπηκε πρωτη συρο?

----------


## Apostolos

Έ όχι και λιγοστές! Σχεδόν τις περισσότερες

----------


## Fanouris

εφευγε νωριτερα απο πειραια?

----------


## hayabusa

> Έ όχι και λιγοστές! Σχεδόν τις περισσότερες


είσαι σίγουρος φίλε Απόστολε; το λέω γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Ναιας ΙΙ έφτανε σχεδόν μια ώρα νωρίτερα στον Πειραιά (δεν νομίζω να προλάβαινε να προσπεράσει μετά τη Σύρο και να ανοίξει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά)

----------


## Apostolos

Αρχικά όχι αλλα αργότερα ναι

----------


## lavriotis

Η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2006.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aπό Σύρο:Ναιάς ΙΙ 16:30 δια Πειραιά-Εξπρές Αφροδίτη 16:50.Τάso θα μας τρελάνεις......Το Ναιάς αναβοσβήνει φώτα και έχει ανάψει φλας!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αφροδιτη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68305
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,NaiasII,ΑΡΗΣ,Tasos@@@.despo,gtogias,rocinant  e,Apostolos._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE αναχωρηση απο πειραια στα χρυσα χρονια της ακτοπλοιας τα οποια τα εχουμε χαιρετησει 10 χρονια τωρα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68307

----------


## Fanouris

> EXPRESS AFRODITE αναχωρηση απο πειραια στα χρυσα χρονια της ακτοπλοιας τα οποια τα εχουμε χαιρετησει 10 χρονια τωρα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68307


Πλακα πλακα πριν 10 χρονια καποιοι κανανε τα ονειρα μας παλιοχαρτα  :Mad: 
Τετοια εποχη ηταν τα βαρελοτα  :Mad:

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Πρωτη φορα γραφω στο ποστ αυτο καθως εδω και καιρο δεν το εβρισκα.Οι φωτογραφιες ολων ειναι εκπληκτικες και ιστορικοτατες.Δεν εχω λογια.Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη στο ντοκο της Τηνου,τον Ιουλιου του 1997.
Αφιερωμενη στους T.S.S, Apollon,Ben Bruce,Leo,Roi Baudoin,Naias II,Apostolos,hayabusa.

----------


## hayabusa

υπέροχη, ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mπορει να ειναι και απομτα πρωτα του ταξιδια.Καπου τοτε ξεκινησε.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ναι καπου εκει στις αρχες ειναι Ben...ειδικα αφιερωμενη αλλη μια ενω δενει :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O   φιλος Tasos@@@ συνεχιζει να μας εκπλησει ευχαριστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O Tasos @@@ εχει σεντουκι με βαθος νομιζω :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

χαχαχαχα να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben,καλο ειναι το σεντουκι μου αλλα οχι απυθμενο σαν το δικο σου!! :Wink: (που μακαρι να ηταν!!)

----------


## express naias

Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ τί απέγινε  :Confused: . Βρήκα κάποιες φωτογραφίες με την τωρινή του (?) εταιρία.

----------


## Naias II

Υπάρχει η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του, *εδώ*
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι, γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω στο AIS?
Στη Σαουδική Αραβία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν στα πλοία AIS?

----------


## Rocinante

> Υπάρχει η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του, *εδώ*
> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι, γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω στο AIS?
> Στη Σαουδική Αραβία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν στα πλοία AIS?


Θα σου απαντησω εγω φιλε Naias II μιας και το εχω ψαξει στο παρελθον. Το πλοιο δραστηριοποιηται μεταξυ Σαουδικης Αραβιας και Αιγυπτου μην ψαχνεις δηλαδη στον περσικο αλλα στη Ερυθρα. Και δυστυχως για ολους εμας η εμβελεια του Ais καλυπτει ορισμενες φορες το Σουεζ με οριο νοτια λιγο πια πανω απο το Safaga. Και λεω δυστυχως διοτι στη Safaga δεν βρισκεται μονο αυτο αλλα και παρα πολυ αλλοι φιλοι μας απο το παρελθον πχ Superferry αλλα και μεχρι προσφατα τα ξενιτεμενα της ΝΕΛ. Νομιζω οτι στην ενοτητα ξενα λιμανια στο θεμα του λιμανιου της Safaga υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του πλοιου.

----------


## Naias II

Ναι, όντως έτσι είναι όπως τα λες.
Το δικό μας Ais(syros-observer) δεν τα έχει καν καταχωρημένα στη λίστα.
Σε ένα άλλο site βρήκα και το Masarrah(χωρίς διαθέσιμα στοιχεία,ούτε καν μια τελευταία αναφορά λήψης) και το Mahabbah(Superferry) αλλά με διαθέσιμο στίγμα!
Το site είναι αυτό, πολύ πιο οργανωμένο από το δικό μας.Θα πρέπει να γίνει κανείς μέλος, για να δει οποιοδήποτε στίγμα πλοίου.

----------


## Naias II

Από ένα τουριστικό φυλλάδιο

img013.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη τα deck plans του καραβιου φωτογραφημενα.
Για τους καλους φιλους Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON,Naias II,rocinante και ολους τοους φιλους του υπεροχου αυτου σκαριου που μας αφησε νωρις δυστηχως.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε tasos@@@ για τα σχεδια του φανταστικου αυτου βαποριου.
Ανταποδιδω με μια φωτο απο το 2000 στην τηνο χωρις να εχουν μπει στο πλαι τα σινιαλα της σωτηριας HELLAS FERRIES

negative (501).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιος εξυπνότερος απο εμένα ειχε την σκεψη να φωτογραφίσει το εσωτερικό του? Ιδικα το Irish Bar στην πρύμη ήταν ότι καλύτερο ειχα και έχω δει σε ποστάλι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To IRISH BAR σωστα ηταν ενα απο τα δυνατα σημεια του βαποριου.Ομως λογω της μη μετασκευης των εσωτερικων χωρων ηταν το πιο κοντινο στις σκαλες των επιβατων με αποτελεσμα το <σαρδελιασμα> του κοσμου σε αυτο.Σε καποια φαση, προς το τελος της καριερας του, αποφασισαν να το κανουν διακεκριμενης θεσης.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ συμπαθούσα το σαλονάκι πάνω απο το κατάστημα. Συνήθως κλειστό αλλα αν είχε κόσμο μετα τη Σύρο το άνοιγαν. Τι να πεις, για το δεξί σαλόνι με σκηνές απο κυνήγι, το καζίνο με τραπέζια με τσόχα, τα τρελα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια με το μαύρο ντεκόρ και πλακάκι, το απιστευτο εστιατόριο...
Ιδικα το touch screen computer του ΕΟΤ με τις φώτο απο την Ελλάδα ήταν το κάτι άλλο. Ειχα βγάλει αρκετα ταξίδια πάνω του!

----------


## Rocinante

Ο καλος φιλος Justin Merrigan στην ιστοσελιδα του μας ταξιδευει πισω στο χρονο και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην περιοδο που το πλοιο κατασκευαζοταν στο Aalborg για λογαριασμο της Sealink, στην καθελκυση και στην θριαμβευτικη υποδοχη του πλοιου στο Holyhead.
Οπως παντα τα αρθρα συνοδευονται και απο πανεμορφες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες.
Με εντυπωσιασε αυτο που γραφει στο τελος. "Ηταν ενα μικρο θαυμα το οτι λιγο πανω απο ενα χρονο σε υπηρεσια μετεφερε 1 εκατομμυριο επιβατες"
Ολα αυτα μπορειτε να τα απολαυσετε ΕΔΩ
Many thanks Justin.

----------


## erenShip

> Από ένα τουριστικό φυλλάδιο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88827


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΡΙΧΑ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ο καλος φιλος Justin Merrigan στην ιστοσελιδα του μας ταξιδευει πισω στο χρονο και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην περιοδο που το πλοιο κατασκευαζοταν στο Aalborg για λογαριασμο της Sealink, στην καθελκυση και στην θριαμβευτικη υποδοχη του πλοιου στο Holyhead.
> Οπως παντα τα αρθρα συνοδευονται και απο πανεμορφες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες.
> Με εντυπωσιασε αυτο που γραφει στο τελος. "Ηταν ενα μικρο θαυμα το οτι λιγο πανω απο ενα χρονο σε υπηρεσια μετεφερε 1 εκατομμυριο επιβατες"
> Ολα αυτα μπορειτε να τα απολαυσετε ΕΔΩ
> Many thanks Justin.


Φανταστικα ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα!!!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !


Στο site υπάρχουν σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και από άλλα ιστορικά πλοία (Horsa,Hengist,Vortigen.)


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπέρα !
> 
> 
> Στο site υπάρχουν σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και από άλλα ιστορικά πλοία (Horsa,Hengist,Vortigen.)
> 
> 
> Ε . Μ . Ψ .


 Και οχι μονο φωτογραφιες. Οι ιστοριες που υπαρχουν ειναι μοναδικες και ολα αυτα για δεκαδες πλοια πριν ελθουν στην Ελλαδα. 
Υπεροχη δουλεια.

----------


## cambria49

Thank you so much for your very kind words!  Last night I added a new page, showing the St Columba's interior when new: http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/rail...rior/home.html

----------


## opelmanos

To 2005 έξω από τη Σίφνο...
Αλήθεια τι γίνεται με το πλοίο αυτό??Ζει η κόπηκε γνωρίζει κανεις?

----------


## Rocinante

Οχι Μανο το πετυχα προσφατα να ταξιδεύει αν και με σχετικά χαμηλές ταχύτητες

Υ/Γ Στο vesseltracker το δείχνει στη Jeddah...

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvd5AcYP3nE
Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι που πέτυχα  :Distrust: 
Ασ έρθει για ενδοκυκλαδικα η να αντικαταστήσει τον Ταξιάρχη αν κάθεται κάτω και δεν ταξιδεύει!!

----------


## Rocinante

Το θρυλικο St. Columba μας χαιρετα απο την Αιγυπτο!!!!!!!!
1708733.jpg 1708732.jpg
Photographer : Gordon Dalzell
Πηγή :Shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1708733
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1708732

Υ.Γ. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία στο βάθος το Jamaa II ναυπηγημένο ως Diana και βέβαία αδελφό γνωστών στην Ελλάδα πλοίων.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE αναχωρηση πρωινη το 1997

AW2 (63).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE στην τηνο το 1998

AW2 (15).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE το 1997 στην Τηνο

ESW (25).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο και αναμνήσεις .....δια χειρός Κώστα. Εμείς απλά ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η Μασαρουλα σε βιντεο-προωθηση απο τη Nesma Egypt Holding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvd5AcYP3nE

----------


## giorgos....

Το Εξπρες Αφροδίτη σε διαφημιστική αφίσα της εταιρείας του το 1997-1998 αν θυμάμαι καλά..

P2010908.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εξπρες Αφροδιτη ,καταφθανουσα εις την Mykonos , το του θαουζαντ εντ θρηηη

APHRODITE 1.jpgAPHRODITE 2.jpgAPHRODITE 3.jpgAPHRODITE 4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS AFRODITE τα χριστουγεννα του 1998 στην μυκονο με πλοιαρχο τον καταπληκτικο και πολυ λιγο διαφημισμενο Γιωργο Περουλακη


AW2 (37).jpg

----------


## ithakos

Το βαπορι αυτο αλλά και η γενιάτου εχει συνδεθεί αρρηκτα με τις Κυκλάδες και τα μελτεμια του Αιγαίου.. ...αποτελούν το ομορφοτερο και πιο αυθεντικό κομμάτι της ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το βαπορι αυτο αλλά και η γενιάτου εχει συνδεθεί αρρηκτα με τις Κυκλάδες και τα μελτεμια του Αιγαίου.. ...αποτελούν το ομορφοτερο και πιο αυθεντικό κομμάτι της ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας


Αυτο που λες ειναι το πιο σωστο.25 χρονια απο τοτε που ηρθε το πρωτο <κρανος πυροσβεστη> στο Αιγαιο και απεδειξαν τα παντα χωρις τεραστιο κοστος.

----------


## Apostolos

> EXPRESS AFRODITE τα χριστουγεννα του 1998 στην μυκονο με πλοιαρχο τον καταπληκτικο και πολυ λιγο διαφημισμενο Γιωργο Περουλακη


Φτάνει μην είσουν δόκιμος και σε έπιανε στα μπινελίκια!!!

----------


## capten4

Ε,καλα, μπορει ο ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΑΣ να ηταν λιγο ευθυτενης και αποτομος, ηταν ομως καλη ψυχη, και δεν αδικουσε κανεναν...παντως δεν μασαγε σε τιποτα...και εχω ακουσει οτι εχει κανει και αριστερη με την αφρουλα στο μεσα της τηνου, με καλοσυνη βεβαια....

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλιώς τα βλέπουν οι απ' έξω και αλλιώς οι απο μέσα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1998
_
Express Aphrodite.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Εξπρες Αφροδιτη στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1998

_Express Aphrodite Tinos 1998.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανεπαναληπτες και οι δυο φωτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ιουλιος του 1998 και το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου

_Express Aphrodite Tinos 1998.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Κατάπλους στη Σύρο και εκφόρτωση το 2000.
express aphrodite-syros2.jpg

express aphrodite-syros.jpg
Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι   του 2001

_Express Aphrodite Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Απόπλους το 2005.

ex aphrodite 2005.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου  το καλοκαιρι του 2000 

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια εκπληκτικη φωτο του φιλου μας ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ.Βεβαια πρεπει να σημειωσουμε οτι λογο του μονοπωλειου της HELLAS FERRIES τοτε το αφροδιτη σερνοταν με max 17 κομβους,απο 19, και εφτανε στη μυκονο μεσημερι γεματο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου  σ'εναν καταπλου το καλοκαιρι του 2000 

_000063LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## fredy13

> ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΞ. ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΕΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΗΤΑΝ 12 ΜΠΟΦΩΡ???????? 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θα παρακαλουσα εαν γινεται να ξανανεβασετε αυτες τις φωτο.Επισης αν μπορει καποιος να μας πει κατι παραπανω για την ιστορια του απο το πρωτο του ταξιδι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκατσε στην Τηνο στη διαδρομη της επιστροφης απο μυκονο στο πρωτο δρομολογιο.Το βαπορι δεν επαθε τιποτα και λιγο αργοτερα ανελαβε αλλος πλοιαρχος

----------


## naxos1

14732347_898617410269358_6085687033688437207_n.jpg Προορισμος Alang..... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 



Πηγή:https://www.facebook.com/groups/shipbreaking/?fref=ts

----------


## BOBKING

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178541 Προορισμος Alang.....  
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή:https://www.facebook.com/groups/shipbreaking/?fref=ts


Πάει και αυτό

----------


## Takerman

Μάλλον δεν ισχύει απ'οτι σχολιάζει κάποιος εκεί που το διαβάσατε.

----------


## despo

> Μάλλον δεν ισχύει απ'οτι σχολιάζει κάποιος εκεί που το διαβάσατε.


Εμφανίζεται ακόμα με σημαία Σαουδικής Αραβίας, που σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμφανίζεται ακόμα με σημαία Σαουδικής Αραβίας, που σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να είναι ακόμα ενεργό.


Aπορώ πως βγάζουν τέτοια συμπεράσματα.Στο AΙS εμφανίζεται να κάνει δρομολόγιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το σαλόνι του Εξπρές Αφροδίτη σε σκίτσο του φίλου μου Αλέξανδρου Πάγκαλου σε ένα του ταξίδι στις 10/01/2001

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ-01-10-01-20001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο σκιτσο!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

και τρείς πόζες της Αγγλίδας, πριν, κατά και μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του στο Σουέζ στο τέλος του 2017 με παρέα το άλλοτε IONIAN BRIDGE.

22136859_1535817013143863_9023461115068031388_o.jpg 24959112_1600965206629043_5927266794054202427_o.jpg 26060056_1615771988481698_8201972230294593326_o.jpg
πηγή

----------

